# للبيع فيلا دوبلكس 328م + 136م حديقه بالبنفسج 10 بالتجمع الاول



## اسلام محمد (25 يناير 2012)

كود الاعــــــلان : 1241123
للبيع فيلا مميزه دوبلكس بالبنفسج 10 بالتجمع الاول مساحتها 328متر + 136متر حديقه
	ارضى + بيسمنت
•	الارضى عباره عن ..(3غرف نوم + 3ريسبشن + 2حمام + مطبخ)
•	البيسمنت عباره عن ..(مساحه مفتوحه + حمام + مطبخ)
•	نصف تشطيب 
•	استــــلام فى 7/ 2012
المطلــوب / 780 الف جنيــه
التسهيلات / 35% دفعه تعاقد ، 15% دفعه استلام و الباقى على سنتين
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني : [email protected]


----------

